# Mckenna's Prom Night



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

aa


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow Kevin, Great pictures of Mckenna, and a very nice Dress.
That's the best looking softball team I ever saw.
I hope they all had a very special evening.

Greg


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I have 11 years to go until I have to deal with this. I think I need more time


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Goes fast, doesn't it. Ya turn around and say "Who is this *person* standing where my baby used to stand?" Man, you're making me cry just thinking about it.







Congrats on getting her through HS though.

Scott

P.S. How come no pics by the Outback like Hootbob?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Great pics!! Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

she is voted "Queen Outback!"


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

And thus it _*begins!*_

Yes Kevin, it's just the beginning. Stock up on antidepressant man. College is one wild ride!

Enjoy and take LOTS of pictures.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Very lovely young lady you have raised Kevin
It hard to see our little ones grow up so fast
Thanks for sharing the moment with us

Don


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow, Kevin!
The dress is lovely, but not as pretty as the girl in it, for sure!!







You guys that have chimed in on this, you have lots of tears to look forward to, so get them ready!! Your days are coming, and they won't be as long as you think!!







Have to agree with Greg!! Great looking softball team!!
Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Those were lovely photos of Mckenna and her friends









Ahhh, prom night...I remember ditching my date and hanging out with my best friend instead


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Beautiful!

MaeJae


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Beautiful young lady! Our oldest daughter just went to Prom a couple of weeks ago.. I don't know who said she could be as old as she is, or as beautiful as she is. Wasn't me!

Lisa


----------

